# New BBC show "The LEGALIZER"



## amc (22 January 2012)

Re-posted from Latest News


New BBC ONE show THE LEGALIZER
The Legalizer is BBC 1 consumer rights show that is presented by a highly qualified criminal barrister who uses his legal knowledge to show citizens who feel cheated, ripped off or unjustly treated that they are not helpless and can resolve things for themselves, using the law if necessary, often via the Small Claims Court.
I would be very interested to hear from anyone on the forum who has had an issue related to their sport. For instance a recurring issue with a service provider or rogue traders (i.e. like a bad trailer repair centre) or arguments over rights of access, miss sold animals, anything in fact that has left them feeling ill treated and in need of redress.

Some more info below...

NEW BBC ONE SERIES


&#8226; Do you feel you&#8217;ve been cheated, ripped off or unable to solve a dispute?

&#8226; Have you tried every means of resolving the problem but without success?

&#8226; Are you now considering using the Small Claims Court?

Fulcrum TV is looking for people to take part in a new BBC ONE series that aims to show consumers that they have rights and can get justice for themselves by guiding them through the Small Claims Court process.
If you or someone you know is thinking about a Small Claims Court action then get in touch.

Contact thelegalizer@fulcrumtv.com or 02033728521/02033728522
__________________


----------

